# Getting back in to reloading



## KeithB (Nov 25, 2007)

Ordered from MidwayUSA

Lee Deluxe Turret Press Kit, 2 extra 4 hole turret heads, Lee deluxe 4 die sets for; 9mm, 40S&W, and 45ACP, Lee Saftey prime for large and small primers, the Lee loading manual, and case length gages

I saved over $150.00 even with shipping by going with MidwayUSA http://www.midwayusa.com/

Now i need to get some bullets, primers and powder. Will start with the 45 some target rounds


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well it sounds like your off and running. Good luck.


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

Reloading the great rainy day pass time. 
Follow the rules and have a good time.


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

One of my friends just bought a Lee Turrett press. He is a big Lee fan. I haven't seen it yet, but I'm sure it's a good one. I use Lee dies with my RCBS RockCrusher to load target rounds for my handguns & a few hunting rifles. Everything else is handled by my 2 Dillon 550's.


----------



## KeithB (Nov 25, 2007)

I can't wait ot get started


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

*Right Behind You, KeithB...*

After a pile of internet research, I ordered the Lee Manual and am waiting for it to arrive. Please let us know how the setup went and any other pro's and con's you'd care to share. Pix Pix Pix. I just love stealing other people's ideas!!! Good luck ASLT!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Plus two on the return to reloading after a nearly 20 year lay off. I dug out all the old stuff from the shed and ordered some new. Everything was in great condition. I was really surprised. Living in a dry climate does have it's advantages! I also ordered up the Lee manual as it was a great price and had great ratings. I was using an RCBS Partner press to load 38's and 357 and weighing each charge.....very slow..... I ordered a Lee Pro1000 in 45 ACP and the stuff needed to use the 357 dies I already had.


----------

